# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  các thắc mắc ko gucgo được

## nhatson

em thấy trên taobao có cái này, liên quan gì đó đến bt30 bt40 , các cụ cho em hỏi cái này dùng vào việc gì ah?

----------


## thanhvp

Cái này nếu không nhầm thì là đầu mài khôn lỗ côn đầu BT

----------

nhatson

----------


## katerman

Lau bụi cho lỗ côn thôi, em nghĩ vậy. :Big Grin:

----------

nhatson

----------


## terminaterx300

cây lau bụi thôi, bt thì ko dc xịt vào trong côn BT từ bên ngoài mà chỉ dc từ bên trong xịt ra

em nào ko có xịt từ bên trong xịt ra thì phải dùng cái này để vệ sinh

----------

nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

chính xác bác Katerman nói , nó là dụng cụ vệ sinh lổ côn thôi , dùng tay hay khăn không lau sạch triệt để

----------


## anhcos

Sao mấy bác này hay vậy, mình thấy câu hỏi không rõ mà vẫn trả lời được, hay là mình không thấy link ảnh hay video nhể.

----------


## thuhanoi

Ảnh này:

----------

anhcos

----------


## terminaterx300

mới ngó chơi thì bùn cười quá, cái chùi cho BT thì có 100k, trong khi của HSK thì tới 1tr, con HSK thì nhìn còn ít nguyên vật liệu với phôi hơn con BT keke :v

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em xin hỏi câu kế tiếp:

Em đang cần mua 1 đống mosfet của IRF nhưng làm sao mình có thể phân biệt được hàng thật hay hàng giả?

----------


## duonghoang

--- Bác có điều kiện thì đầu tư làm bộ kit tét các thông số như trong datasheet, đạt thì nó là hàng thật, ko thì fake loại 1, loại 2 ^^

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo

----------


## duonghoang

Em hay mua hàng rã máy trong nhật tảo, nó bán rẻ hơn nhiều hàng mới, còn nếu muốn tin tưởng hàng tốt thì vào Thiên Minh, ở đó bán giá cao nhưng chất lượng.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, đa tạ bác. Thía bác có biết chỗ nào bán mosfet tester ko? Chắc em phải sắm 1 con. Kiếm ko ra thì diy thế nào hả bác?

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, đa tạ bác. Thía bác có biết chỗ nào bán mosfet tester ko? Chắc em phải sắm 1 con. Kiếm ko ra thì diy thế nào hả bác?


http://www.eng.auburn.edu/~niuguof/2...ml/mosfet.html

làm cái cure track, nghề của cụ gà, mà cái cure chỉ nói lên đặc tính của lkien, con nào đường đặc tuyến ko nằm trong mong đợi thì loại, mà em thấy đặc tuyến ko nói lên chất lượng mosfet trừ mosfet đặc biệt có đặc tuyến đẹp

chắc ăn cứ làm mạch có tải RL rồi chạy test

http://sg.tek.com/datasheet/product-...3pwr-datasheet

----------

duonghoang, Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> --- Bác có điều kiện thì đầu tư làm bộ kit tét các thông số như trong datasheet, đạt thì nó là hàng thật, ko thì fake loại 1, loại 2 ^^


cure track em e là nó ko như đẹp sheet đâu ah, với mosfet +-10 20% là bthuong

matching mosfet , kiếm 1 con có thông số như nhau, hàng mua digikey 100 con cũng lựa được 10 20 con dẫn same same nhau để mắc paraller


mà đặc tuyến đúng ko có nghĩa là nó sẽ hoạt động tốt trong ứng dụng cụ thể, 1 là làm rồi test thực tế, gấu hơn thì probe vi sai + current probe

----------

duonghoang, Gamo

----------


## nhatson

huhu cụ gà làm em nhớ tới món nợ với chình mình, sau bao lâu vẫn chưa tìm ra ngân sách cho nó

----------


## nhatson

kit test nó trông thế này ah
đo vi sai ở gate và source, + dòng biến thiên trên drain + 1 bộ phát xung

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson



----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

hình này em nghĩ là tôi cao tần cho 2 đầu vit me sau khi gia công , ko biết đúng ko ah?

----------


## vietnamcnc

Không biết cái vòng vàng vàng kia có đo gì không... vì không soi rõ.

Nếu không thì chỉ đơn giản là nó cho vít me và nut chạy rô đai sau một thời gian hoặc 1 quãng đường rồi lấy ra tét các thông số chất lượng lại...

(Trên là chống tâm, dưới là môtr AC thường qua hộp số worm vuông góc... chứ không có cái induction heating nào)

Kỹ thuật gọi là ON RUNING TEST.

Cụ nào biết tiếng Tàu đọc thử coi nó ghi cái gì!!

----------

CKD

----------


## nhatson

em lại thắc mắc típ. cái máy rửa siêu âm của em vừa bị tèo, em mua mạch thay thế giờ em ko biết biết gắn còn tranducer  thế nào , nhờ các cụ tư vấn

----------


## Mr.L

Cái này nó dùng máy hàn điểm hàn cái đuôi ốc vào cái đít thùng.
Ở mình kiếm chổ chịu hàn cái này hơi khó. Hồi trước đã đụng mấy cái này nó bị đứt ra.. chỉ còn cách hàn TIG lại. Chỉ cần thợ hàn cao tay một tý là làm được.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Tuấn

Em có mấy anh bạn làm cùng đang cày cuốc ở Bềnh dương đến cuối tuần tới lại ra HN, nếu cụ Nhatson không ngại xa thì xách qua bẩu họ hàn cho tẹo ạ

----------


## jimmyli

em tìm mãi không biết chỗ nào bán, không biết loại này ở VN gọi là gì nhỉ và bán ở đâu nữa.

----------


## nhatson

> https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/i...sRaqtvNwdEPZLu em tìm mãi không biết chỗ nào bán, không biết loại này ở VN gọi là gì nhỉ và bán ở đâu nữa.


em nhớ là tạ yên có bán ah, ko có đồ mới thì có đồ cũ ah

----------


## nhatson

> Em có mấy anh bạn làm cùng đang cày cuốc ở Bềnh dương đến cuối tuần tới lại ra HN, nếu cụ Nhatson không ngại xa thì xách qua bẩu họ hàn cho tẹo ạ


thanks ah, tạm thời em dùng cái cũ, nó hư mạch ko hư tranducer

----------


## thuhanoi

> em tìm mãi không biết chỗ nào bán, không biết loại này ở VN gọi là gì nhỉ và bán ở đâu nữa.


Dến mấy chỗ bán đồ khí nén chắc chắn có, hoặc chỗ bán đồ phụ tùng cũ xe hợi Ở Đà nẵng quanh quẩn đường Nguyễn Trãi hoặc Cô bắc ...

----------


## baole

Cái bạn hỏi thợ sửa máy may

----------


## duonghoang

> em tìm mãi không biết chỗ nào bán, không biết loại này ở VN gọi là gì nhỉ và bán ở đâu nữa.


--- Mấy cái bi cầu em thấy ngoài tạ uyên có bán nhiều, muốn xài đồ nhỏ thì vào chỗ bán mô hình cũng có loại này.
--- Em thấy đây nó có bán đồ xịn.

http://www.igus.vn/wpck/2510/productoverview_igubal

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## racing boy

> Hehe, em xin hỏi câu kế tiếp:
> 
> Em đang cần mua 1 đống mosfet của IRF nhưng làm sao mình có thể phân biệt được hàng thật hay hàng giả?


hàng thật cắm con đen đen của cụ vào ko xịt khói , hàng giả cắm vào nổ  bank xác, hé hé

----------


## Ga con

> em tìm mãi không biết chỗ nào bán, không biết loại này ở VN gọi là gì nhỉ và bán ở đâu nữa.


Ngoài tiệm đồ khí nén họ gọi hình như là đầu lúc lắc (có thể nhầm với cái khớp lặc lìa  :Big Grin: )

Thanks.

----------


## racing boy

> em tìm mãi không biết chỗ nào bán, không biết loại này ở VN gọi là gì nhỉ và bán ở đâu nữa.


có ông chế xe batman ở lạng sơn dùng cái này đấy, bác hỏi thử xem, hình như bị công an bắt rùi thì phải, hehe

----------

nhatson

----------


## thuhanoi

Thằng igus vào viet nam với hang ngàn chi tiết chủ yếu là nhựa kể cả ray trượt như thế này

 hoặc cả bàn X-Y

----------

duonghoang

----------


## nhatson

sau 1 hồi gúc gồ, cái này tiếng ah là rod end bearing
tiếng việt bà con hay gọi là vòng bi mắt trâu

https://www.google.com/search?q=V%C3...YQ_AUoAA&dpr=1

----------

jimmyli

----------


## Tuấn

Cả nhà cho em hỏi kí hiệu trên sì tép N/m hoặc Nm là gì ạ ? 

N/m này có đổi được ra tương đương với Kw của động cơ 3 pha thường ( lồng sóc hay lồng gà gì gì ấy ạ )

Kí hiệu Kw giữa mô tơ 3 pha có khác mô tơ DC không ạ ?

Tại sao động cớ 3 pha mọi người hay bán ngoài chợ tốc độ càng cao thì trục ra càng nhỏ ?

Em hỏi ngu ngu vì từ trước tới giờ em dóng máy chỉ biết nhìn trục ra của mô tơ hoặc hộp số roài đoán xem nó có tải được cái mình cần không thôi ạ.
Bi chừ bập bẹ sang món sì tép thấy trục thì rõ to, mà chả hiểu nó khoẻ cỡ nào, lại còn thấy mấy con máy tiện CNC thấy ghi công suất động cơ chính 17Kw, cũng chả biết nó là giống gì, servo AC mà 17kw thì chết xiền roài, mà chắc gì đã mua được ( em chưa thấy cụ nào trên dd bán con servo nào to thía cả  :Smile:  )

Em có cái trục, lắp thử cánh tay đòn dài 30cm thì lắp con ben khí nén phi 50 chạy ngon, vậy nếu lắp thẳng hộp số 1:30 vào trục, roài lắp con sì tép vào thì loại nào chịu được ạ ?

Em cám ơn

----------


## emptyhb

> Cả nhà cho em hỏi kí hiệu trên sì tép N/m hoặc Nm là gì ạ ? 
> 
> N/m này có đổi được ra tương đương với Kw của động cơ 3 pha thường ( lồng sóc hay lồng gà gì gì ấy ạ )
> 
> Kí hiệu Kw giữa mô tơ 3 pha có khác mô tơ DC không ạ ?
> 
> Tại sao động cớ 3 pha mọi người hay bán ngoài chợ tốc độ càng cao thì trục ra càng nhỏ ?
> 
> Em hỏi ngu ngu vì từ trước tới giờ em dóng máy chỉ biết nhìn trục ra của mô tơ hoặc hộp số roài đoán xem nó có tải được cái mình cần không thôi ạ.
> ...


Em thử google thì được cái này.

https://www.physicsforums.com/thread...ations.323835/

Mỗi liên hệ giữa công suât với momen xoắn và tốc độ.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Cơ bản thì moment tỷ lệ thuận với công suất, tỷ lệ nghịch với tốc độ. Tức:
- nếu cùng công suất, tốc độ lớn thì moment nhỏ, tốc độ nhỏ thì moment lớn.
- nếu cùng moment thì tốc lớn, công suất lớn, tốc nhỏ công suất nhỏ.
- nếu cùng tốc thì moment lớn, công suất lớn, moment nhỏ công suất nhỏ.

Ngoài ra thì trục motor phải chịu được moment cực đại cũng như công suất cực đại.
Nên thường thấy nếu có cùng moment thì trục con step nó nhỏ hơn trục con servo. Vì step có moment kém ở tốc cao.. nên công suất nhỏ.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Khoa C3

Nm = Nui tơn nhân mét, đại loại nó là lực nhân độ dài cánh tay đòn, Ví dụ moment = 10Nm giống như cụ treo 1 cân thịt bò vào đầu cái cần dài 1 mét ấy.

EM đoán mò về xi lanh khí của bác 1 tý:

Fi 50 là ngoài thì pít tông chắc khoảng 40 diện tích mặt pít tông là 2*2*3.14 = 12.56 cm2

Giả sử bình khí của bác là 5kg/cm2 đi => lực đẩy của nó cỡ 620N, cánh tay đòn 30cm nên moment là  620*0.3 = 186Nm

Nếu dùng hộp số 1/30 thì động cơ cân moment 186/30 = 6.2Nm.

----------

huyquynhbk, linhdt1121, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Nm = Nui tơn nhân mét, đại loại nó là lực nhân độ dài cánh tay đòn, Ví dụ moment = 10Nm giống như cụ treo 1 cân thịt bò vào đầu cái cần dài 1 mét ấy.
> 
> EM đoán mò về xi lanh khí của bác 1 tý:
> 
> Fi 50 là ngoài thì pít tông chắc khoảng 40 diện tích mặt pít tông là 2*2*3.14 = 12.56 cm2
> 
> Giả sử bình khí của bác là 5kg/cm2 đi => lực đẩy của nó cỡ 620N, cánh tay đòn 30cm nên moment là  620*0.3 = 186Nm
> 
> Nếu dùng hộp số 1/30 thì động cơ cân moment 186/30 = 6.2Nm.



Hé hé thanks cụ, vậy em nhét luôn và ngay con sì tép 86 vào là ổn ạ  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

step 86 TQ quảng cáo 8N.m , nhưng thực tế chứng minh không đến đâu , em nghĩ anh nên tăng hệ số của hộp số thì tốt hơn và 1 điều nữa , khi khí nén đáp ứng được thì khó có hệ cơ nào tương đương hiệu quả sản xuất.... chỉ trừ khi anh muốn nó chạy chậm lại.

----------


## nhatson

> step 86 TQ quảng cáo 8N.m , nhưng thực tế chứng minh không đến đâu , em nghĩ anh nên tăng hệ số của hộp số thì tốt hơn và 1 điều nữa , khi khí nén đáp ứng được thì khó có hệ cơ nào tương đương hiệu quả sản xuất.... chỉ trừ khi anh muốn nó chạy chậm lại.


8Nm là moment giữ hok phải moment quay  :Smile:

----------


## Khoa C3

Em nghĩ cứ dùng khí nén ngon hơn, dùng động cơ cứ cho là đáp ứng đủ lực đi, nhưng lại pải thêm công tắc hành trình vướng víu lắm.

----------


## nhatson

nhìu khi ra bãi nhặt cái này dùng cũng ổn ah

----------


## Tuấn

Thanks cả nhà, cái dự ớn này em bỏ xó mấy năm roài ợ, em có con máy hàn, nặng cỡ 2 tấn, chạy trên cái ray, nó có nhiệm vụ chạy 5cm thì dừng, hàn 1 phát rồi chạy tiếp, cứ thế 5cm một, dung sai cho phép 5mm. Hành trình cỡ 3m. Dùng khí nén đẩy dễ dàng, nhưng không phanh được. Lúc phanh quán tính nó lớn phá rất nhiều thứ. Dùng hộp số + mô tơ với thanh ren thì không chịu được, thuỷ lực cũng vậy. Em nản lâu roài, bi chừ có vụ sì tép xem nó có khác không ạ. Em thử cho chạy bằng xích 80, 2 đầu có lò xo giảm chấn, dùng motor bước có gia tốc tăng giảm xem có bớt được quán tính không ạ.

----------


## thuhanoi

Ai lại đi làm cái máy hàn nặng 2 tấn hả cụ

----------


## Tuấn

> Ai lại đi làm cái máy hàn nặng 2 tấn hả cụ


Cái khung nó nặng bác ạ. Em nó dùng để hàn spot kiểu tiếp xúc bằng 2 cái cực đồng hoặc hàn Tigspot cũng được. 2 cái càng nó dài 3m, một đầu hở, lực ép ở 2 đầu là 500kg nên cái khung nó thế ạ. Vật cần hàn còn nặng hơn nên em cho cái khung nó chạy hé hé, tưởng ngon ăn, ai dè  :Smile:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

TRời cái máy cùi bắp mà anh hỏi em hoài à ? cứ theo phương án visme , hộp số và động cơ bước đi , dùng thanh răng bánh răng chi cho cực .... à tìm cây visme 3 m cũng căng à..... nó đã nắm trên ray rồi , anh tính toán lực đẩy tối thiểu bao nhiêu thì nó chuyển động ??? em sẽ tìm phương án cho anh.

----------


## Tuấn

> TRời cái máy cùi bắp mà anh hỏi em hoài à ? cứ theo phương án visme , hộp số và động cơ bước đi , dùng thanh răng bánh răng chi cho cực .... à tìm cây visme 3 m cũng căng à..... nó đã nắm trên ray rồi , anh tính toán lực đẩy tối thiểu bao nhiêu thì nó chuyển động ??? em sẽ tìm phương án cho anh.


Trời cái máy của em làm mấy năm không xong mà sếp bẩu cùi bắp  :Smile:  em mà làm được nó thay cho 3 chục tên thợ hàn đới ạ  :Smile: 

 sếp để em lắp con sì tép với hộp số vào xem nó có chạy được không ạ. 86 không được thì em chơi 110, lo giề  :Smile:  Vítme nó cứng quá sếp ui, em thử rồi quán tính nó lớn quá, nó phá banh cái vítme ra luôn òi  :Smile:  em lắp 2 cái lò so to bằng bắp tay ở hai đầu xích xem nó có đỡ hông  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

Chơi vít me cỡ 50 double nut và lập trình cho nó tăng tốc từ từ - tốc độ ổn định - giảm tốc từ từ và dừng đúng vị trị Lực quán tính nó ăn với tốc độ nhé bạc Nó đang chạy nhanh mà bác thắng cái cụp là máy bay còn rơi nữa là máy hàn  :Big Grin:

----------

hungdn, Tuấn

----------


## Khoa C3

Trường hợp này cụ Tuấn xem xét tốc độ di chuyển của cục 2 tấn ấy bao nhiêu, thời gian tăng tốc, giảm tốc cụ thể mới tính được lực tăng lực hãm rồi tính tiếp phương án cơ khí + điện, cứ mò mẫm thì mất thời gian và đau nhiều.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Chơi vít me cỡ 50 double nut và lập trình cho nó tăng tốc từ từ - tốc độ ổn định - giảm tốc từ từ và dừng đúng vị trị Lực quán tính nó ăn với tốc độ nhé bạc Nó đang chạy nhanh mà bác thắng cái cụp là máy bay còn rơi nữa là máy hàn





> TRời cái máy cùi bắp mà anh hỏi em hoài à ? cứ theo phương án visme , hộp số và động cơ bước đi , dùng thanh răng bánh răng chi cho cực .... à tìm cây visme 3 m cũng căng à..... nó đã nắm trên ray rồi , anh tính toán lực đẩy tối thiểu bao nhiêu thì nó chuyển động ??? em sẽ tìm phương án cho anh.





> Trường hợp này cụ Tuấn xem xét tốc độ di chuyển của cục 2 tấn ấy bao nhiêu, thời gian tăng tốc, giảm tốc cụ thể mới tính được lực tăng lực hãm rồi tính tiếp phương án cơ khí + điện, cứ mò mẫm thì mất thời gian và đau nhiều.


Thanks các bác, về thời gian thì em không ngại lắm ạ, giải quyết được 1 cái thì cái thứ 2 sẽ ra đời thui, công suất sẽ tăng theo ạ.

Em sẽ thử từ từ ạ, trước em dùng động cơ, không ổn vì quán tính khi dừng động cơ 3 pha nó chém tấm thép 2cm nát nhừ  :Smile:  Phanh đĩa cũng không ăn thua vì nó nặng giống cái ô tô, phanh đứng khựng không ổn, thuỷ lực thì êm hơn, nhưng em không điều khiển được gia tốc và giảm tốc. Khí nén còn tệ nữa...

Từ khi hóng hớt được quả sì tép thần thánh, có thể chỉnh gia tốc thì em lại hy vọng hé hé  :Smile: 

Con máy dạng này nước ngoài họ làm khác ạ, vì vật liệu của họ là tấm phẳng, bọn em thì dùng tôn inox cuộn, cán phẳng ra như họ thì quá khó, cái dự ớn này thiên hạ họ làm con máy khủng bố hành trình 7m x 7m. Em tiếc xiền nên mới nghĩ ra trò mèo này, không ngờ khó quá là khó  :Smile:

----------


## Luyến

từ lâu em tìm kiếm trên mạng để có câu trả lời là máy CNC có từ bao giờ và nước nào sản xuất đầu tiên. em chỉ là trước năm sản xuất ra máy bay đã có rồi. em lang thang gúc gồ mà không tìm ra câu trả lời. 
em lên đây hỏi các bác xem bác nào biết không ạ, và nước nào sản xuất ra đầu tiên ạ?  thank

----------


## nhatson

> từ lâu em tìm kiếm trên mạng để có câu trả lời là máy CNC có từ bao giờ và nước nào sản xuất đầu tiên. em chỉ là trước năm sản xuất ra máy bay đã có rồi. em lang thang gúc gồ mà không tìm ra câu trả lời. 
> em lên đây hỏi các bác xem bác nào biết không ạ, và nước nào sản xuất ra đầu tiên ạ?  thank


máy công cụ điều khiển bằng computer, tiền thân là hệ thống điều khiển số NC
em nhớ mang mang,bộ quốc phòng hoa kì cần những máy bay to hơn >> biên dạng cánh phức tạp  >> cần máy chuyên dùng để gia công >> MIT nghiên cứu công nghệ điều khiển NC để đáp ứng nhu cầu

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History...erical_control
http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCCNCMachine.htm

từ những năm 70 người nhật lại vượt trội trong việc điều khiển NC - CNC , FANUC đã vượt lên trên >> các công ty US gần như ko đủ sức cạnh tranh >> 
để bảo vệ hoa kỳ, đảm bảo sự cạnh tranh + chống độc quyến những năm 198x chính phủ hoa kỳ đầu tư cho dự án điều khiển CNC mở  ( em thấy cách bảo hộ này rất hay, ko xử lí chú độc quyền, mà chỉ cung cấp công cụ cho tư nhân để giảm bớt lợi thế kẻ độc quyền )
tiền thân của LINUXCNC và là nguồn cảm hứng để tạo ra MACH3

http://www.nist.gov/manuscript-publi...?pub_id=821651

chiến tranh là động lực phát triển, hix  :Frown: 



b.r

----------

CKD, Luyến

----------


## nhatson

“Numerical control as a concept developed in the mind of John Parsons as a way to produce integrally stiffened skins for aircraft, and this led to a series of Air Force research projects at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology, beginning in 1949.

“The initial planning-and-study phase was followed by the construction of an experimental milling machine at the Servomechanisms Laboratory at MIT. Prof J.F. Reintjes, director of the lab, James O. McDonough, Richard W. Lawrie, A.K. Susskind, and H.P. Grossimon were the people involved in the research.

“A 28-in. Cincinnati Hydro-Tel verticle-spindle contour milling machine was the starting point. It was extensively modified: all of the table, cross-slide, and head drives and controls were removed, and three variable-speed hydraulic transmissions were installed and connected to leadscrews. Each transmission would produce, through gearing and leadscrew, a 0.0005-in. motion of the table, head, or cross-slide for each electrical pulse received from the director. A feedback system was provided to make sure the machine was doing what it was told. A synchronous motor geared to each motion generated a voltage response to movement; this was sent back to the director and compared with the original command voltage.

“By 1951, the system had been assembled, and application studies were begun. By 1953, enough data had been assembled to indicate practical possibilities that could be developed. A detailed 24-page report on the process that appeared in American Machinist on Oct 25, 1954, started a flurry of further development. [...] But it was the initially more awkward, less accurate prototype at MIT, which employed a Flexowriter and its eight-column paper tape, a tape reader, and a vacuum-tube electronic control system that was to become the prototype for the developments that followed.”

http://www.cmsna.com/blog/2013/01/hi...cept-was-born/

----------


## nhatson

các cụ cho em hỏi, cái vật nhôm trong hình dùng làm gì mà mắc dữ, china bán đến cả 4t

----------


## Tuanlm

> các cụ cho em hỏi, cái vật nhôm trong hình dùng làm gì mà mắc dữ, china bán đến cả 4t


Cái đó hình như là cảm biến lưu lượng. Electromagnetic Flow Sensor

----------


## terminaterx300

> Cái đó hình như là cảm biến lưu lượng. Electromagnetic Flow Sensor


Air Wipe Blow-Off System, vành xịt nước thôi cụ ơi

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

> Air Wipe Blow-Off System, vành xịt nước thôi cụ ơi


hì hì. ko đọc đc chữ trên đó. Nó dùng dzô dzụ chi mà đắt vậy ta

----------

